# What Sylvester Stallone carries...



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

So the insomnia has got the best of me tonight and I've been googling all kind of random things. Anyways I don't know if any of you have seen this, but I came across Sylvester Stallone's CCW application. Looks like his choices for carry were a walther ppk/s, browning hi power, beretta 20, and glock 21.

here's the link with that and the story of his hypocrisy on gun control.

http://blog.riflegear.com/articles/the-hypocrisy-of-sylvester-stallone.aspx


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Only the elite are responsible enough to carry a concealed firearm.. according to the elite.

SCREW 'EM!:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Stallone, Gibson, Glover, Arnie. They all make me sick. They made millions off of gun flicks and are anti's. Hypocrites unite in Hollyweird!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The ones who think they are ones ones who should have a weapon, either carry themselves or like Sharon Stone hire armed bodyguards, then make a promo about turning in thier guns.


----------

